# Is there a market for scorched , wax melter honey



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I don't think there's a market yet...but you could create one. "Dark, smokey honey...perfect for all your cooking needs, making BBQ sauce or when every you want a natural, rich, dark honey with that just smoked flavor."


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I talked to a comercial guy that sells it to bakerys


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I always wanted to try Buckwheat Honey. Last year I was at another commercial beekeepers shop and he had buckwheat honey on his shelf so I bought a jar. Coincidently it tastes exactly like my extra dark and over heated melter honey....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I sell several buckets a year to home brewers and a guy who feeds it to his chickens. One purchaser brought me a bottle of "braggart' recently made from the solar honey. In the past I have sold it to folks feeding it to horses and dogs also.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Bear Bait.

Crazy Roland


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I was thinking like odfrank said you could mix it with oats for a nice horse ration....


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Sioux sells it for as 
Roland has stated, for Bear Bait. TED


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Honey is not legal in WI as bear bait. It is allowed in MN and Canada. Honey Burn is very effective.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Shannon is correct. It is illegal in Wisconsin to use honey, even melter honey, as bear bait. But aside from that there IS a market for melter honey. We normally negotiate the sale at a reduced rate when we sell our regular crop to any of the packers. Some years the price is better than others. This past year we received $1.15 a pound, which is the highest we've gotten for melter. The year before I think it was $.85. It pretty much comes down to us telling the packer "If you want a semi load of our nice white honey, you need to buy 5-6 drums of melter honey too." This last year the decision of which packer to sell our honey to was ultimately determined by the price they were willing to give us for the melter, as the price for the white was the same. They have industrial accounts that want the dark "full flavored" honey for sausage, bar-b-q sauce and such.

Sheri


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Roland said:


> Bear Bait.
> 
> Crazy Roland


 Around here they prefer doughnuts...:lookout:


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you not feed it back to the bees?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

OK . this is a Grey area, but it is legal to sell it to bear hunters, what they do with it is not my worry, maybe they schmere(sp?) it on their girl friends?

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to sell raw cappings to a bear hunter who would put them in a camp fire. He claimed that would bring in a lot of bears.


----------

